# giant escaper drive chain problem



## sporto (Apr 19, 2005)

when i stop pedalling when at speed the spring loaded part of the derailleur moves upward and causes a lack of chain tension so the chain has a very high chance of derailing. at low speed, e.g. test it by hand with the bike upside down in my lounge it is ok, it's the sudden force to freewheel when riding at normal speed that makes it happen.. going to bigger gears helps a bit as obviously chain tension is a bit higher then, but this still doesn't solve it completely.

suggestions welcome.


----------

